# willing to write poems......



## EricsMama_CatLuver (Nov 2, 2005)

about any of your animals....You just gotta pm me a description of the animals personality that you want it to be written about along with a pic of them.........

I might be able to write it in one day or it might take me a week or so.....Put i promise you will get the poem!


----------

